# ND Lab breeders



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey everyone, I was just hoping to get a list of some breeders in ND and websites for those who have them. I'm looking into a new pup soon as our lab passed away this spring. It's been tough but there's no way I'm going to enjoy hunting half as much without a dog out there. If anybody knows of some good litters around with either chocolate or black females please let me know. Thanks, Nick


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Not quite what your looking for, but there is a one-year old chocolate lab (male) at the Central Dakota Humane Society. An older couple gave him up for adoption because the husband developed some health issues.

I've been working some general obedience with him. Loves people other dogs and just a generally happy guy. Seems to be a smart dog and loves to retrieve bumpers. Haven't tried any birds with him yet.

As with any dog that is adopted, it may take a couple weeks for the dog to become adjusted to the new surroundings.

Thought I'd let you know...for what it's worth.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Got my last pup from Thorpe Kennels in Ellendale. Sunny is 16 months old now and nearly Finished. She's a fast, flashy little lady and promises to be an outstanding gundog. Her mother was Thorpe's Gabbriella, if you can get a pup off her you won't be sorry...


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Check out Golden Oak Kennels in Bruce South Dakota he has a litter of very well breed yelllows right now and priced right I breed one of my females to same stud so far very happy as are the people who bought a pup. He does have a web page goldenoakennels Good luck Hunt those labs


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

As Lucky Lab stated. I bought a male from Lucky Lab this spring and couldnt be happier with the selection I made. The dogs father is PD from Golden Oaks Kennels. Dog is mellow as can be but nose is always on the ground!!! Very intelligent!!


----------

